# Cameras: What's everyone using?



## Reflektr (Sep 23, 2009)

I have passion for many things, but the top 3 have to be - Building custom automobiles, photography, and animals. No matter how you match them up, photography and animals always go together the best (...Because for some reason, seeing my veiled chameleon work on my truck would just make me uneasy...). In the short time I've been here I have seen a lot of awesome pictures of many amazing creatures. What equipment is everyone using to take these great photos?

I took all of these with my trusty Nikon D-40 lol. 
































C'mon! Show us what you're workin' with!!!


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 23, 2009)

i am using a rebel XSi 12mp EOS... love the thing.
robert


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pics!! Some day I'll get a good camera. 

I have a Canon Powershot S5 IS. Good but not great.


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 23, 2009)

They are pretty nice. I was thinking about the Canon Rebel before I got my D-40.


----------



## The captain (Sep 23, 2009)

Powershot s3 IS. Cheap, but its really about the operator. 






























Personal favorites.


----------



## Turbine (Sep 23, 2009)

Nikon D2x for digital. Nikon F5 for film and a Hassblad for medium format.
Iphone for random spur of the moment pictures


----------



## chris allen (Sep 23, 2009)

Nikon D40 and I have no clue what im doing with it, lol.


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the panasonic dmc-fz50


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome shots everyone! And yeah...a lot of it is the operator lol. I almost bought my girlfriend a powershot elph for her birthday but decided on a nikon p-80 instead. Her's has like crazy optical zoom and takes decent shots, but i love how mine's all manual...and digital lol!!! Sure does beat the pants off my '79 Pentax K-1000 haha! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## whoru (Sep 24, 2009)

MINE IS A KODAK XE PRETTY CHEAP LITTLE CAMERA I WOULD LIKE INVEST IN SOMETHING A LITTLE BETTER THOUGH...


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/MYPICS02?authkey=Gv1sRgCNma_Zr6mNydIg&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/MY ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jess (Sep 25, 2009)

We have a good camera, I just suck at taking pics.


----------

